# Thank God for the Spirit



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2019)

I am currently listening to Fred's sermon on Romans 8:26-27, which is extremely helpful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 28, 2019)

I appreciate the encouragement and I am glad that the Lord blessed you through His Word preached!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

